# Betta in HOT Water!! HELP!!!



## BoBetta (Nov 19, 2009)

I was pouring the water out in my Betta's tank and he fell out and landed under hot water for a second. I immediately picked him up and put him into room tempature water. His top fin has turned a little white and he is staying at the top of the tank, but he is breathing and he is not floating upside down. This happened about 3 hours ago. Do you think he has a chance?


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know an awful lot about bettas but I'll try to help.
Was it boiling water?
If he is still breathing I'd say he should be okay. But is most likely in shock. I wouldn't feed him tonight (he probably wouldn't eat it anyway).
good luck!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Keep the water extra clean to prevent a skin infection. That's what I'd be most worried about.


----------



## BoBetta (Nov 19, 2009)

*Betta in HOT water!!! Help!!!*

I was cleaning the rocks in the aquarium under the kitchen sink with hot water and he fell out or jumped out and was under the water for like two seconds. His name is Bo Betta. That's why I chose that username.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope your little guy will be ok. Next time perhaps you should move him to a temporary container before pouring out his water.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I think his body was just really shocked, since bettas are cold blooded they can't adapt to temperature change as quickly as us. In my fish physiology class they general rule is to increase or decrease water temperature slowly to allow their body to adapt to the temperature. So the sudden shock of hot water probably only shocked him since it was so quick. He could have mild mucus, and scale damage from falling into the sink and having the hot water pour from the tap onto him. Like kelly said you should keep the water very clean to prevent bacterial infection or fungus formation.

he'll probably be fine if he was only exposed to the hot water for a second or two


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about what happened to BoBetta!! Like everyone else said, keeping the water clean will help a lot.


----------



## BoBetta (Nov 19, 2009)

I am sorry to report the Bo Betta passed away last night. I don't think it was from the hot water though. I check on Bo in the middle of the night last night and he was swimming around a little and then resting on the rocks and still breathing. When I got up this morning, he was dead and most of his fins were missing. I think the snail in the tank got him while he laying on the rocks.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

=[ I'm so sorry to hear!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bo! RIP Bo.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

snail fail. sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry to hear that


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

oohhh sorry for your loss :-( you tried your best


----------

